
Willow Garage Founder Scott Hassan Aims to Build a Startup Village - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/start-ups/willow-garage-founder-scott-hassan-aims-to-build-a-startup-village#.VAnIMZ1rCfs.hackernews
======
sgarg26
Did not a willow garage spinoff recently have to close after failing to work
things out with Willow in the series A process?

This is a great idea, but Scott Hassan needs to show he is founder friendly;
otherwise, watch out.

~~~
reality_czech
Don't you want to learn to founder like S.H.?

~~~
sgarg26
good point.

